# mystery breed



## frankenstein (Feb 12, 2014)

i bought these birds online they are nice but i dont know what the breed is i bought them as .......but i dont want to say yet need some input on what people think they are i have been breeding all types of pigeons for over 4o years and have never seen these any ideas fellow breeders? just wondering if maybe they are hybrids or better known as crosses


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Going to move your post to another forum where you will be more likely to get an answer. 

Terry


----------



## TomNY (Nov 3, 2013)

Cauchois crosses? The type is similar but not the color.


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

They look like giant strassers


----------



## frankenstein (Feb 12, 2014)

cire345 said:


> They look like giant strassers


 i am going to look at those also and compare thanks.


----------

